# Update-going into Rescue,anyone in Utah?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Draper Animal Control has a boy about to be pts.. he's I think 7 mo old. Bit the family's child. He's got through today unless something is arranged for his adoption.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy, tough situation because of the bite incidents.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Too bad they don't have his pic posted :-(

7 months old puppy and child.... it's seldom the fault of the dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Info from FB post about Cooper*

Cooper-











Info about Cooper-

Cooper is at the Draper Animal Control-
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Draper-Animal-Control/1239420669433267


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Additional info about Cooper*

This is another message from owner that was sent to a Rescue Group-




> I was contacted by a rescue friend in Utah trying to help the owner of this dog. All the information I have is posted here. Please don't contact the owner with negative comments. The goal is to help this dog. Below is an email from the owner giving more insight into the situation.
> 
> Cooper our Golden Retriever is 16 months old. We have had him since about 7 weeks of age.
> Cooper has always been pretty aggressive at home and he is definitely the Alpha at home. He’s the boss!!
> ...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I just feel so sad reading this  And that close up picture with those sad eyes looking right through you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LynnC said:


> I just feel so sad reading this  And that close up picture with those sad eyes looking right through you


This boy's family failed him and now he's paying the price of it........


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

This breaks my heart... 

I hope people read this and realize why we all advise training! None of this had to happen. I wonder why they didn't post this the day they took him in vs waiting until the day before he's to be put down. I've contacted a rescue group in TX but they don't have any connections this far away and not enough time to reach out to find any. 

Too bad they didn't say who the breeder was!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Unfortunately, most rescues will not be willing to take on the responsibility/liability. 8 stitches is pretty serious. Someone experienced in working with resource guarding is this dog's best option. The biting while being petted is a little concerning. It makes me wonder if there is an underlying health issue (possible pain).


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I sent a message to Companion Golden Retriever Rescue in SLC. I'm not overly optimistic though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update*

According to the info on FB about Cooper, he is going to Best Friends


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> According to the info on FB about Cooper, he is going to Best Friends


Thank God<:

This is what rescue should be about - hopefully based on his age (only a year old) and getting him away from those owners messing him up - it's all fixable.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

what a relief. thanks for sharing the update. will pray for this poor boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's really good news Best Friends is taking him. They have trainers on staff that can work with him. Somewhere like that is really the only place that can even begin to work on behavior modification, it is his best chance. Most Golden rescues can't take on this kind of problem, the people running them, and the foster families caring for the dogs, are just your average pet owner, and not equipped nor have the resources to deal with an aggression issue like this. 

I sincerely hope Best Friends can help him overcome his issues.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Not familiar with "Best Friends". Tell me about them, please.




Max


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

There is a place called Best Friends Sanctuary that takes in troubled dogs and guessing this is the same place. At one point they had a TV show but not sure that's still on. They are a very large facility with vets and staff of trainers that (I believe) live on or near the property. It's a wonderful place and can only hope this is the place I'm thinking of! The Best Friends Sanctuary I'm thinking of will keep them for life if necessary. 
Great work for all the people that came to the rescue for this young boy.


----------

